# Range Rover Sport - picked up today



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just a quick one, picked up the RRS at about 11am today, then went on a quick drive to see how the new house build was progressing. I drove there, Lisa drove back, and we had chance to play with some of the gizmos and gadgets it comes with.

Sat Nav is pretty easy, and works very well. Bluetooth PTI paired immediately with my phone, but I need to work out the Voice Assist to make it dial nicely  It answered a call fine though...

Best toy is undoubtedly the Active Cruise Control. Once you learn to trust it (I covered the brakes the first few times I knew it would kick in!) it truly makes for a lazy and relaxing A-road / M-way journey. Means you can't play the "Cruise Control Game" anymore, but oh it IS worth it.

It fits perfectly in the carport (somehow seems narrower than the S4 in that respect).

Parking sensors (front and rear) are excellent for people like me. I could NEVER judge the rear of the S4, even after 26k miles and getting on towards 3 years.

The fridge in the armrest. Nice touch, I've packed it with diet coke so I'll always have something to drink.

Audio system (Harmon Kardon) is OK. Not as crisp as Audi's BOSE, but then this isn't the Premium system (which is a Â£1k option). I haven't got the iPod cradle fitted yet, but it should be quite good.

I don't yet have the rear screens fitted either - Alpine UK are out of stock, so Prestige Audio couldn't fit them yet - but hopefully should be done shortly.

Haven't had chance to piss around with the terrain response and off road prancing about yet, but I will do... even if its just to see how well it performs. :lol:

Oh yeah... what does it drive like? Its really really good. Smooth yet powerful, and has the "oomph" when you need it. For such a big car, barely any discernable body roll in corners, and the steering is light and easy to use. It'll give me better fuel economy than the outgoing S4, so is arguably slightly cheaper to run.

Looks? It does look the part, I have to admit. Lisa chugged off in it straight after I'd driven it home, and it does look phat on the move. The combination of 20" wheels, side steps and privacy glass - plus the more blingy grille from the S/C model give it a good look, IMHO.

As for the image - I'm not particularly bothered what it says (or doesn't say) about me. Its as suitable for me / us as a large estate car would be, but more versatile too. People carriers are all very well, but you don't get a usable boot.

I thought I'd feel a little disappointed letting go of the S4, but the RRS is a car I can be proud of for the next 6 or 7 months, and won't be at all unhappy to get into when it is sat next to the R8 on my drive. :wink: I think they'll be good companions for each other. I just hope that not too many people mistake me for a Premiership footballer, but I don't think there are too many of them where we are moving to. :lol:

Big thumbs up from me... ticks all of the boxes, and hopefully will provide some troublefree motoring for us. 

(Oh, and a big thanks to Kam for sorting out a potential nightmare with the finance that threatened to ruin collection, right up until 5pm last night... if anyone wants to deal with a tireless petrolhead with a head for finance, just drop him a PM or if you can't find him, PM me, and I'll pass on his details.)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

No pics? Have you really got it Jam? :lol:

(Very nice btw :wink: )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

To prove you really have got it, can we have a picture of you stood next to it with a copy of Today's Times under one arm and a rose up your bum? :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tim,

Enjoy 8) .

Just watch out for that Active Cruise, i loved it at 1st in the A8 & then it really got to annoy me as their's no over-ride to just have normal cruise control, or at least their aint in the A8.

Great fro cruising on very quiet journeys but the novelty soon wears off as even on the closest setting, you're about 4 cars back when it slows you down & sometimes it will sniff something it don't like in an adjoining lane & catapult you through the windscreen.

Final point with active cruise, the car is forever braking & taking off, braking & taking off & i convinced myself that any driver behind must think you're on drugs.

Also watch when you get the R8 if you get used to the active cruise control, as my 1st few miles with normal cruise switched on in the RS4, i very nearly stove the car into the back of other motorists 3 times as you soon forget that you're not now driving with active cruise. All's well now but a frightener initially.

Sounds like you'll have fun, but don't be lulled into the better economy, as i bet you'll only see a marginal improvement over the S4 :lol: RR V8's (even diesels) are very thirsty & if/when you re-map, you'll be driving the car as if it were the SC version & i bet you'll only see low to mid 20's at best (plus diesel costs more).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> To prove you really have got it, can we have a picture of you stood next to it with a copy of Today's Times under one arm and a rose up your bum? :roll:


I'm afraid not, as I have neither a copy of the Times nor any desire to shove spikey flowers up my arse.

You'll just have to trust me on this one. :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jampott said:


> I have to admit. Lisa chugged off in it straight after I'd driven it home


That SO means something else where I'm from :lol: :wink: 
Very nice purchase, Tim.
Hope you get plenty of trouble-free miles from it.

Rogue


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Tim,
> 
> Enjoy 8) .
> 
> ...


Point taken on the ACC - and I don't think there is an override - but I think if you combine it with thoughtful driving, it should still be a good long-term device. You can vary the "gap" it leaves, and seems quite good at only responding to things in its own lane. Not good for hanging on the arse of someone, but I don't fancy doing that in what amounts to a 3 tonne truck, anyway... :wink: It also seemed pretty good at braking and taking off - actually it brakes quite late. Like I said, combined with good lane discipline and thoughful driving, it should work well. Ask me in 6 months. 8)

Land Rover quote a combined figure of 25mpg (or just over) but the extra-urban is over 30mpg. I never saw anything like that in the S4, so I think in the real world it should be slightly better. Again, ask me in 6 months. As for diesel being more expensive, I stopped for a fill-up at the Shell garage today, and Diesel was the same price as standard unleaded, and a fair few pence per litre cheaper than my usual V-Power would have been. I'll benefit from a greater range, too. Sure, its no hatchback, but I do anticipate slightly better economy and (at the current price of fuel) cheaper fill-ups 

Plus, I can cut the 120 mile regular journey to more like 80 miles by taking a few detours across open fields. Try that in a sporting estate car. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> Hope you get plenty of trouble-free miles from it.
> 
> Rogue


I forget who was it who said, at least I'll have an R8 to get to the dealer quicker when in breaks down. :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> No pics? Have you really got it Jam? :lol:
> 
> (Very nice btw :wink: )


 :lol: :lol:

Sounds great, looking forward to the pics tomorrow


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > No pics? Have you really got it Jam? :lol:
> ...


The dealer didn't quite get it sparkling clean (but no biggie) then I drove straight to a building site. I'll get the pikeys to hand wash it tomorrow and take it somewhere for some photos. :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jampott said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you get plenty of trouble-free miles from it.
> ...


 :wink:

And I'll be jealous as hell 

Rogue


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> ...I'll get the pikeys to hand wash it tomorrow and take it somewhere for some photos. :lol:


They'll charge you more to do it now, 'cos they need steps to wash the roof!

I think you mentioned it before (as a yes) but is your R8 gonna be a daily driver?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rogue said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit. Lisa chugged off in it straight after I'd driven it home
> ...


Yip, I had to read it twice also, then thought lucky bugger, new car and a chug!!!

Guess it does mean something different!

Nice wee 4x4 there Tim, congrats.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'll get the pikeys to hand wash it tomorrow and take it somewhere for some photos. :lol:
> ...


Yep. Stotfold to Hatfield daily commute, should be about 25-35 mins each way. Probably take a lot longer. :lol: :lol:

The RRS will be Lisa's daily driver once the R8 arrives, although she might get a MKI TTR for herself, in which case we'll just share the RRS and use it as the "family" car when more than 2 people need to get anywhere.

Can't promise photos of all 3 lined up, though. :-* :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> Can't promise photos of all 3 lined up, though. :-* :wink:


Don't blame you, hiring three cars at once when you can only drive them one at a time isn't very sensible :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

carport! you wont need one for the R8, just park it under the RRS


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like it has fulfilled all expectations Tim. You like torque boy? :?

In the getting new car stakes RE:excited quotient, how does it compare to the previous intake? More exciting than TT, less than 35oz .....?

You may not reply to this so soon as you could well be hooking up with your mate Grant and his AMV8 for a full Premiership session.

Glad you are pleased with it.

Did the S4 go in PX?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Tim. Overfinch are just down the road from me and some of the monsters i've seen coming out of that place 

Enjoy 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Sounds like it has fulfilled all expectations Tim. You like torque boy? :?
> 
> In the getting new car stakes RE:excited quotient, how does it compare to the previous intake? More exciting than TT, less than 35oz .....?
> 
> ...


S4 went in p/ex, was just easier that way in the end.

In terms of excitement, nothing has surpassed (and may never will) the excitement of buying the TT. It was the first new car, the first "decent" car, and the first step on what has been an interesting series of cars since...

I'll have waited longer for the R8, but the TT was very much like a "first girlfriend" so I'll always have soft spot for it.

I don't think I got excited about the S4, it was very much a practical decision, if buying 4.2L V8 Audi is ever "practical".

The Z was a funny one. It was the "right" car for the time and hugely enjoyable, but memories of it have already faded. But as I said at the time, I didn't buy it to be a classic in 20 years time, it was bought as a "now" car, and did 24k very enjoyable miles over 10 months. Was sorry to see that one go, but after minor shunt in it, it didn't quite feel the same.

Can't say I was *that* excited by the impending arrival RRS, as I do see it as a transitional car. Quite easy to be blase about it, which I really shouldn't be. I'm being consistent though, whilst I stood still with the purchase prices of the TT and the Z, the rise to the RRS is about the same as the rise from the Z to the S4.

Despite not using the word "excited", I am very pleased with it. Lisa is too, so everything's great 

R8 will be exciting though, especially when I start to see a few on the roads and start drooling. :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

The steering is OVER light in the rangeys though, I much prefer the cayenne. But hey you're getting an R8  so I like you :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Land Rover quote a combined figure of 25mpg (or just over) but the extra-urban is over 30mpg. I never saw anything like that in the S4, so I think in the real world it should be slightly better.


  good luck!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Why do i feel poor all of a sudden :? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Watch the depreciation round the corner Tim.

Article in yesterdays Sunday Mirror & it makes grave reading for RRS owners :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Watch the depreciation round the corner Tim.
> 
> Article in yesterdays Sunday Mirror & it makes grave reading for RRS owners :?


Why specifically RRS owners? If so, shouldn't it make a great second hand buy?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I doubt Tim cares much about depreciation, his garage and garage to be says 'I like cars sod the money'. I like the cut of his jib (or whatever the phrase is).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the depreciation round the corner Tim.
> ...


No idea personally. The article stated that RRS used prices were about to go into freefall, as their are now far too many cars in this class (Tourag, ML, X5, XC90, Q7, RRS etc.) so with such over-supply they reckon the RRS will be hit the hardest.

On the flip side, they suggested anyone buying a new/nearly new RRS should put their money in the RR V8 TDi, as they have "Titanium residuals". So in summary, right engine wrong package.

I'm sure Tim bought wisely & as said the RRS will be the lesser of his economical purchases as if the R8 holds up, that could offset any loss on the RRS.

Even more so, i'm the last person to know where to put car money, as almost every purchase i've made has cost me dearly :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

How many times do I have to say this. Cars are not bought for investment, or to make money. For CH**STS SAKE. Invest in property if you wanna make money, stop moaning about depreciation :evil:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> How many times do I have to say this. Cars are not bought for investment, or to make money. For CH**STS SAKE. Invest in property if you wanna make money, stop moaning about depreciation :evil:


Don't think anyone was moaning, there was just a suggestion to watch the depreciation on this. I think Tim, Paul and myself are good examples of how to throw vast quantities of cash away on vehicles.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> How many times do I have to say this. Cars are not bought for investment, or to make money. For CH**STS SAKE. Invest in property if you wanna make money, stop moaning about depreciation :evil:


Wind your neck in a little, no-one is moaning about anything.

Do you really think anyone with an ounce of sense on here buys a mainstream car expecting to MAKE money?? :?

As Brett says, many on here (including myself) have lost a packet on cars over the years, so the purpose of my post was far from a moan, just a pointer for Tim, to something i read over the weekend.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

We almost had a supercharge first edition a few months back, but a mat ein the industry advised us to wait until the V8 oil burner was around and in used supply as it would be a solid investment, so we hung on, then I got the S3, so will be a bit of a wait now, but the MRs is still keen.

Hope you enjoy it, certainly loved our test car for the few days we had it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > How many times do I have to say this. Cars are not bought for investment, or to make money. For CH**STS SAKE. Invest in property if you wanna make money, stop moaning about depreciation :evil:
> ...


Agree. And whilst some may accept heavy dep'n as a fact-of-motoring, no one wants to see that number maximsed- we'd all rather see it minimalised.

Maybe the article was also relecting on the general political uncceptability of massive SUVs and social backlash towards this class of vehicle?

Tim is also unfazed by that. I think he rather enjoys it. :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Carlos said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Land Rover quote a combined figure of 25mpg (or just over) but the extra-urban is over 30mpg. I never saw anything like that in the S4, so I think in the real world it should be slightly better.
> ...


I'd agree with that. On my 4 x 4 experience, not an RRS, we've never got close to the combined quoted MPG (31), 23 round town and 26 -27 on a run.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I take the point about a saturated market, but I don't think demand for the 4x4 will vanish as quickly as some are sayiing, and as one of the strongest vehicles in that sector, I can't see the RRS being hit unduly.

Did it take a knock when the Q7 launched, or the revised ML or Toureg came out? The new X5? The revised Cayenne? No, not yet.

Of course I didn't buy to make money, and am expecting depreciation, but the RRS has been about the strongest performer (lowest depreciation) in the ENTIRE CAR MARKET recently, and that's without the benefit of the TDV8...

However, having bought on a balanced payment plan, rather than true HP or PCP, I can get out easier without penalty interest, and having paid off a balanced amount of capital. It is called 'hedging ones bets'. 

I've budgeted for it to be worth roughly what the final balloon is in 2 years time, any more is a bonus.

As for fuel economy... well, I'm not JUST going by quoted figures, but real-world measures from other RRS owners. Again, I can afford it to be more expensive than the S4 if that is how it turns out, but I still figure it unlikely. Again, cheaper is of course a bonus... 

It is, also, by far the sickest, badest, most pimping and whack car in the company car park today, with the possible exception of a huge black american pickup with chrome wheels driven by an extremely short man, who parks as close to the footpath as possible for maximum pose factor. He suffers from SMS, poor fella. :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> He suffers from SMS, poor fella. :lol:


Comments like that make me want to come invade your company car park and annex your vehicle! All your RRS belong to me now!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > He suffers from SMS, poor fella. :lol:
> ...


Fortuately for you its fitted with side steps, which gives you a fighting chance, but if I leave it parked on off-road suspension settings, can I suggest you bring a ladder?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I take the point about a saturated market, but I don't think demand for the 4x4 will vanish as quickly as some are sayiing, and as one of the strongest vehicles in that sector, I can't see the RRS being hit unduly.
> 
> Did it take a knock when the Q7 launched, or the revised ML or Toureg came out? The new X5? The revised Cayenne? No, not yet.
> 
> ...


Ah yes Tim, but the article was not the Market today, but the Market tomorrow as the trade pictures/predicts it. The safe bet according to them is the Daddy RR with the same engine as their residuals are percieved to be & to stay solid.

When all told, virtually all brand new Â£50K+ cars will only be worth 50% of their value in 3 years (very few exceptions to that rule). If you get one with a better actual residual than 50% at 36mths then you've done well.

GG & CAP still state the E60 M5 has a 36mth residual of 61% (my feckin arse they do), look how much 2yr old M5's & 1yr old M6's are going for?? Both are donw at that value already.

Tis a pimpin ride mate & Balanced is defo the way to go as the RRS (like most cars nowadays) could bite back when it gets to 18-24mths old.

As we all agree, we buy them for fun, form or purpose & not to stay ahead of the curve, however getting as close to that curve as possible would always be a great bonus.

You going to Silverstone next week??


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I never leave home without one


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> He suffers from SMS, poor fella. :lol:


How does his Short Messaging Service manifest itself?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > He suffers from SMS, poor fella. :lol:
> ...


I was tempted but after much internal debate decided best not to ask :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


well, you are posting from an HP proxy server after all. :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> It is, also, by far the sickest, badest, most pimping and whack car in the company car park today


Doesn't "whack" mean shite?! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > It is, also, by far the sickest, badest, most pimping and whack car in the company car park today
> ...


Depends :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I never take that into account, although i'm sure i should.

Not being all things technical, does that apply when i'm WFH & connected via VPn?? I know my email & Intranet stuff goes through HP (has to really), but does Web access not go external to the VPn??

Totally off-topic


----------



## Mavman (Jun 28, 2006)

Where do I get a 2yr old M5 for 35k?

Cheapest on Autotrader is 45k? At 35k I would buy one and roughly equates to what I paid for my E39 M5 which was 2 and a bit years old at the time.

Not looking for a fight but interested to know where to go to get one?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mavman said:


> Where do I get a 2yr old M5 for 35k?
> 
> Cheapest on Autotrader is 45k? At 35k I would buy one and roughly equates to what I paid for my E39 M5 which was 2 and a bit years old at the time.
> 
> Not looking for a fight but interested to know where to go to get one?


Where do you get Â£35K from??

Most M5's on the market now (the earlier ones) were pretty well specc'd so you'd be looking at a dealer price of around Â£73K. These cars at 24mths old are now available for Â£45-47K so close to their expected 3yr value in just 2yrs. The M6 has suffered even more & GG still have that at 62% after 3yrs IIRC, yet i was offered a 9mth old M6 (loaded) with a new price of over Â£87K for Â£61K & that was a good few months ago now. That's a 30% drop in 26wks. No car nowadays is excempt (more's the pity).

You pays your money. Also & perhaps specific to the BMW M's, BMW decided to drop certain extended warranties for a while & panic set in. Now you can get an extended warranty for an M5/6 but you'll pay a kings ransom.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Mavman said:
> 
> 
> > Where do I get a 2yr old M5 for 35k?
> ...


Why are you counting option prices in the value of the car? :?

If you choose (or have) to spec a BMW with options which take it up to Â£73k, more fool you... :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Range Rover Sport residual values to plunge as Ford's proposed sale of Land Rover creates waves of uncertainty over the marque's future:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/6741809.stm

What? :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> If you choose (or have) to spec a BMW with options which take it up to Â£73k, more fool you... :lol:


Good grief Â£73k for a BMW?? 

You'll be telling me next that there's a Â£76k Audi and that people are actually buying it :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Mavman said:
> ...


And you're doing what exactly with your R8 ?? Â£73K is only Â£8K of options, the base M5 price is Â£65K. My M5 was closer to Â£78K with it's options, but you'll recall i bought 2nd hand 

Most M5's when new had a few options & left forecourts at around the Â£70-73K mark if you exclude the very early speculator cars. That's just what they were. Prices of course have softened now but still not great unless you're holding out for a 3yr old cart which should be a good bet at Â£35K

Early in their lives, M5's were appreciating strongly but that soon changed & the same happens to most if not all premium marques within 12-18mths.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mavman said:


> Where do I get a 2yr old M5 for 35k?
> 
> Cheapest on Autotrader is 45k? At 35k I would buy one and roughly equates to what I paid for my E39 M5 which was 2 and a bit years old at the time.
> 
> Not looking for a fight but interested to know where to go to get one?


Got my original figures slightly wrong, as the prices have altered in the guides. Quoted at 65% residual on an M5 after 3 yrs (makes it worse) & now only 52% on an M6 (that's dropped about 10% in the last month of so)

Currently 2yr old M5's are selling for close to their expected 3yr residual figure & M6's are heading that way


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Range Rover Sport residual values to plunge as Ford's proposed sale of Land Rover creates waves of uncertainty over the marque's future:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/6741809.stm
> 
> What? :wink:


 :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I have had both a RRS and the new discovery for a day test drive. Just out of interest why did you buy a RRS? (apart from speed if it is a supercharged version). Not being confrontational but trying to justify my findings.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> I have had both a RRS and the new discovery for a day test drive. Just out of interest why did you buy a RRS? (apart from speed if it is a supercharged version). Not being confrontational but trying to justify my findings.


In general, or over the Disco III?

In general, it is a high spec and a solid engine for reasonable money. I wanted comfort AND ability, and a few models were ruled out on just those criteria.

Over the Disco III? Mainly image and styling, although not in my mind - in Lisa's. Also not quite as well specced, and I didn't need 7 seats. You also can't get the TDV8 in the Disco III - which is definitely more of a utility vehicle than the RRS.

Just the right combination of "luxury", "affordability" and "practicality". 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Range Rover Sport residual values to plunge as Ford's proposed sale of Land Rover creates waves of uncertainty over the marque's future:
> ...


Oh i dunno, Rover 75 values seem to have held up well since co was disposed of. :wink:

Tim won't care. But I will laff if BMW or Porsche buy LR. :lol:


----------



## Mavman (Jun 28, 2006)

I see what you mean now about the M5 prices. I think once they start talking about a new 5 series as well prices will really start to drop.

Yes the warranty was the biggest reason for selling my M5. BMW wanted Â£1850 per year and a Â£250 per claim excess and they removed lots of items from the cover. The previous year it was Â£970 with no excess and the year before that Â£600. I felt hte warranty was essential as I had lots of parts replaced in the past and there was always the Vanos issue.

Problem with the M5 is as it gets cheaper it appeals to a market where people can stretch to 30k-40k but the running costs are immense which just drags the price further down.

On a rough calc the E39 M5 was costing over 11k per annum:
insurance	Â£1,105.00 (High because living in Northern Ireland)
Tyres	Â£310.00
Service	Â£400.00
Depreciation Â£5,000.00
Petrol	Â£2,435.00
warranty	Â£1850.00

Switched to the 07 TT as the calc works out at 7k:
insurance	Â£800
Tyres	Â£200
Service	Â£200
DepreciationÂ£4000
Petrol	Â£2000
warranty	Â£0

Obviously these cars aren't directly comparable!

Must say though I do miss the M5's power and would consider an RS4 if the right deal came along!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


If BMW or Porsche buy it, I'll eat my hat. Then cry. Then sell.

It may become Italian though. :lol:

If so, I wonder if the Solihull boys are already working on a gearbox with forward and 5 reverse gears for the Military vehicles?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Well the current RR was designed and developed under BMW directed bu Wojgang Reizle (now at VW/Bentley)...therefore the RRS already owes much to BMW. It would not exist without them. Be suitablly grateful to your benfactors. :wink:

<<By this time, though, the company had passed into BMW ownership, along with the rest of what was now called the Rover Group in 1993. Thus it was that when the latest Range Rover was conceived in 1996, its engineering and style design were under BMW direction. But to add to the convoluted story, BMW sold Land Rover to Ford in July 2000 when disentangling itself from its Rover Group investment-and in a strange twist of fate, the new model came back under the control of the one person who can be regarded as its godfather. As BMW board member responsible for product development, Wolfgang Reitzle had pushed hard for the new model before he lost his job. And now, as president of the Premier Automotive Group, to which Land Rover became a subsidiary, he was once again master of its fortunes.

By the time of the Ford takeover, the design had been completed, but development was still in progress. As Land Rover engineer Peter Thomson explains, "BMW was contracted by Ford to complete the development work. There were already a large number of Land Rover engineers working on the project, and the number of them increased after the sale--so we have had a parallel organisation within Land Rover/BMW since the takeover. It's a great reflection on the part of the project management that the whole thing has come up so well.">>


----------

